# Crossfencing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I thought I might get this new Ranching forum going.....Its taken me 4 years but I have taken all my interior crossfencing out and it sure has made mowing much easier......and allows for nicer looking fields. Now I can take a discmower and reach down into the ditching and branches. Makes life more easier for sure. No need for crossfencing as I gave up livestock about 5 years ago. Now if I want to go out of town...I just go ....with no worries.









Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am also removing my last cross fence. I still have critters, I just let this fence grow up in trees and do not like it.
My future cross fencing will be electric with step in posts.
They will also follow the terrace outlines.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I have approx 10 acres with a five strand barb wire perimeter fence that's crossed fenced with permanent electric Into 2 acre pastures. 5 of them. Currently have 2 bred cows and 15 feeders on the place. They are eating a 4x4 round in two days. At the end of July I generally pull 4-5 Feeders out to place in a feed lot to finish for beef. I have a centralized 
Water with a Ritchie. Works out well.

Maintain my fence lines by spraying herbicide from a golf cart. Works great.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My daughter commented on how much better the upper field looked since the trees on the fence line have been removed. 
In the summer I keep a 25 gallon sprayer in the Gator just for spot spraying and for fences. Once you get the Sweet Gum trees on a fence line they are hard to control.
Sweet Gums and Chinese privets can take over a fence row in a hurry in my area.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We also have Asian Privet....they call it Japanese here but for all I know it could be Chinese....stuff is hard to kill unless you use the high dollar herbicide. Cannot think of the name of the herb, but comes in about a 16 oz. bottle and costs over $100....blue in color. Stuff is potent...only takes a couple of ozs. for 25 gallon sprayer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Today I added a new cross fence. I fenced off about 3.5 4 acof a 10 ac pasture that was planted last year. I have morepasture then animals right now and this looked so good from the road I decided I will make hay. Roughly 330' of fence. 4 strands of red brand on 6' t posts 12' apart. I used a cheap 16' cattle panel for a gate.

It got me thinking what a custom price for labor might be? I had my nephew help and am curious what it might cost if I PD someone else?


----------

